# Where can I get a good price for custom plastisol heat transfers?



## Tshirthelpdesk (Nov 25, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with custom plastisol heat transfers? I would like to know the best places for it and where I could get a good price.


----------



## JMA44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Look to the left on the screen, there is a preferred vendor list that has several companies to choose from. Find which prices work for you. Good luck


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

There is a sticky post at the top of this section with most of the plastisol transfer suppliers. The cheapest I've found...with good quality....is Silver Mountain Graphics and SEMO.

I just did a job thru Silver Mountain Graphics this week....ordered transfers last wed....printed and shipped on thurs....arrived mon..... completed and delivered order on tues (today).


----------

